# Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 75.2 Amp Amplifier Beautiful Condition With Xcard



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 75.2 Amp Amplifier - eBay (item 120623028708 end time Sep-24-10 19:54:36 PDT)

My amp has detailed pics and is $75 with free shipping and handling. Another guy is selling a 75.2 for $80 or best offer PLUS shipping and handling with only one pic, another guy has a BROKEN 75.2 for $69.99 or best offer with free shipping and handling. Had to relist this amp due to a non paying bidder. 

:snacks:


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey matt- think i ran into you over somewhere else ?? 

GLWS


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

mhyde71 said:


> hey matt- think i ran into you over somewhere else ??
> 
> GLWS


Did you buy something off me on eBay?


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

no dont think i bought...but didnt you recently register on the PP.com (PG forum)??
name looks familiar and thought yes that you were selling some PG gear also?

m


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

mhyde71 said:


> no dont think i bought...but didnt you recently register on the PP.com (PG forum)??
> name looks familiar and thought yes that you were selling some PG gear also?
> 
> m


Yes sir I did. I have a Phoenix Gold Zero Point ZPA 0.5 :computer:


----------

